# Stampeders, April 30 Sanderson Center, Brantford



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I saw that these guys were coming to town and I had to but tickets.

When I was a kid growing up in NB, the first real rock show I ever attended was the Stampeders at Lord Beaverbrook Arena in Newcastle, NB.

What struck me was that on the radio they seemed more "pop" and light. In concert they actually rocked the joint pretty hard. That show started things for me. I went on to see many other shows. I think the next one after the Stampeders was April Wine and on and on.

This time it will be in the beautiful Sanderson center and I have seats three rows from the stage, center orchestra.

It will be a nice evening of nostalgia for me.

STAMPEDERS - About


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I hear they put on a good show. Everyone sings, evetyone plays. Six parts from three guys. 

Also give them credit for their success before CanCon created a slew of mediocre "legends".


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

All those tour dates, but no Calgary show?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> All those tour dates, but no Calgary show?


Strange for sure.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> All those tour dates, but no Calgary show?


Too confusing for football fans.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> All those tour dates, but no Calgary show?


They were in Calgary June of this year.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

There is also a break in July with no scheduled shows, which is also Calgary Stampede time.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Original line-up ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boomer said:


> Original line-up ?


Yes,

Rich Dodson, Kim Berly, Ronnie King


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

At the time I first saw the Stampeders, my impression was that they were more hard edged and energetic live than their radio hits would imply.

I saw April Wine a few weeks later in the same venue and had the opposite impression. That’s not to say it was a negative impression, but rather I found them more polished and produced than their more rocking radio songs would have implied.

Those were only my impressions.

I was 13 or 14 at the time.

But I remember....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes,
> 
> Rich Dodson, Kim Berly, Ronnie King


They did start as a 6 piece, but were down to t three piece by the time of the albums.
They later became a 6 piece as well.

But it's cool to see those three together again.

I wonder if the crowd still gives the biggest reaction to when they play Wild Eyes?

At least they did when I've seen them in the past.




(And does Rich Dodson still have a cool double neck?-there's a video I've seen about it somewhere, but I can't find it)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There is this though


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> They did start as a 6 piece, but were down to t three piece by the time of the albums.
> They later became a 6 piece as well.
> 
> But it's cool to see those three together again.
> ...


Yes, I recall noting that they had stripped down from six to three during their hay days.

I think the power trio worked best for them.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Kim Berly.......Kimberly......

I *just* saw that. 40 goddam years after I bought a Stampeders album, and I *just* saw that.


I musta been a forceps delivery, and ghe OBGYN squeezed too tight. <sigh>


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was going to say dropped on your head.....

not that there’s anything wrong with that.....

Yeah either it’s a stage name or his parents had a strange sense of humour.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think the power trio worked best for them.


I would agree, and history bears that out.


Milkman said:


> Yeah either it’s a stage name or his parents had a strange sense of humour.


It's a stage name.
His name is Kim Meyer.
His brother Al was the singer in the original lineup--and went by Race Holiday.

As well, Ronnie King's real name is Cornelius Van Sprang.
(Which in some eras would have been a great name for a musician)
He used his real name on this song:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the headzup Milk. I see that there here in St Kitts on June. Worth talking to Maggs about - they were a big part of my highschool years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I


allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks for the headzup Milk. I see that there here in St Kitts on June. Worth talking to Maggs about - they were a big part of my highschool years.


I have a lot of miles on me since I last saw them.

So do they I suppose.

I’m looking forward to the show.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Currently re-scheduled to May 31.

I doubt it.


----------

